# Retina



## Jean mecnassi (6 Novembre 2012)

Quelle est la particularité d'un écran RETINA ? A-t-il une structure particulière ou s'agit-il simplement d'un écran comportant plus de pixels?


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2012)

Juste plus de pixels.


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2012)

C'est effectivement des écrans avec une densité de pixels très importante qui fait qu'à une distance "normale" de vision (distance qui est réputée être plus importante sur une tablette que sur un telephone), on n'est pas censé pouvoir les distinguer...

Voilà c'est donc très "flou" comme définition


----------



## Jean mecnassi (10 Novembre 2012)

merci remy . tu me confirmes ce que je pensais: la définition est bien floue !


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2012)

Mais le texte est très net avec le Retina


----------

